# GPU-Z 2.2 bugs



## Solaris17 (May 25, 2008)

Once in awhile when switching from 1 card to another in sli while in the temp page gpu-z will lock up and crash this doesnt happen every time though just once and awhile. I havent found a pattern yet.

OS:XP pro x64
Patched: fully SP2
Admin: yes
Specs: P5NE-SLI, OCZ 2x2GB (4GB), E6400@3.7Ghz







Below are my crash dump files


----------



## CrackerJack (May 25, 2008)

same here


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 25, 2008)

All works fine for me


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

Edit, I found it... lol... testing now


----------



## Frederik S (May 25, 2008)

The temperature graphs stop being drawn when the window looses focus. Only minor bug I could find. 

Great work W1zz, you the man!


----------



## INTEL (May 25, 2008)

*GPU-Z.0.2.2 showing strange readings (Sensors)*

* Intel Desktop Board DQ35JO (latest BIOS 0882) / CPU E6850

* Win. XP Pro SP3 (32 bit)










EDIT: GPU-Z.0.2.1


----------



## dwax (May 25, 2008)

Just froze up at the splash screen for me. Had to hard boot to close windows, followed by a BSD at start up.


----------



## csendesmark (May 25, 2008)

Frederik S said:


> The temperature graphs stop being drawn when the window looses focus. Only minor bug I could find.
> 
> Great work W1zz, you the man!



Check the:
"Continue refreshing this screen while GPU-Z is in the background"
box


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

GPU-Z 2.2  is working for me... Maybe the fact I have a newer card???


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 25, 2008)

My Desktop:









My Laptop: (still can't find my BIOS verison, if there is one)


----------



## nil4t (May 25, 2008)

Locked up on the splash screen for me as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 25, 2008)

For bugs please post in the following manner

OS:your os
Patched: yes or no
Admin: yes or no
Specs: Mobo Ram Proc

this will help w1zz isolate certain problems.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2008)

.. temps messed up  ..

OS : Windows XP x86 with SP3
Patched : Yes
Admin : Yes

Everything fine with GPUz v0.2.1 ...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2008)

OS: Windows XP Pro x86 Danish
Patched: Service Pack 3
Admin: Yes (Always)
Specs: AMD Barton 2800+ @ 2.09ghz 130nm, AsRock K7S8X Rev. 3, Nanya 3x512mb PC-3200 and MSI GeForce4 Ti 4400 NV25 128mb DDR SDRAM @ AGPx4









GPU-Z 0.2.2 can't still not show Bios Version and Default clock


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2008)

BIOS reading not supported on pre-GeForce 6

the two identical temp sensors on some nv cards are sensor values as reported by the NV driver and temp reported by the LM63 sensor chip

sensors crash on card switching will be fixed in next release


----------



## Cyberbeing (May 26, 2008)

Every version of GPU-Z I have tested always gives the wrong reading on my 7800GTX 512MB.




The stats should be 13.2 Fill rate and 54.4 GB/s bandwidth like seen here: http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce_7800.html


----------



## etakubi (May 26, 2008)

INTEL said:


> * Intel Desktop Board DQ35JO (latest BIOS 0882) / CPU E6850
> 
> * Win. XP Pro SP3 (32 bit)
> 
> ...



*The PCB Temp is selected with me also wrong.
I am of use SLi under Windows XP*


----------



## bumbar (May 26, 2008)

BIOS saving not working on Radeon 1950 GT.


----------



## vega22 (May 27, 2008)

gpu temp 1 is right
pcb temp 1 is unknown?
gpu temp 2 is my really mem temp
pcb temp 2 is right

xp 32 all upto date.

edit

love the img hosting btw


----------



## bumbar (May 27, 2008)

GPU-Z sometimes freeze my PC when started! 

OS: Win XP SP2
Patched: yes 
Admin: yes


----------



## cool_recep (May 28, 2008)

-If there is no internet connetciton it takes too long to detect that.
-GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3 does not have PCIEx 2.0 interface but GPU-Z reports as 2.0
(Interesting that Everest also reports as 2.0 in one part, but in another it says 1.0)
-It shows PCB temperature as 190 C . You know what happens at that degree 











BTW What happened to that monitor brand/model reporting on old versions.


Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Arctucas (May 29, 2008)

OS: XP PRO 32 SP3
ADMIN: Yes
PATCHED: Yes
MOBO: Striker Extreme
RAM: Mushkin 996535
CPU: E6750

I can only use GPU-Z once per Windows session:

This is the same problem I have had with other versions;

I open GPU-Z and it works perfectly, all information is correct, no problems at all; until I close it and then try to reopen it.

GPU-Z splash screen comes up, system freezes (mouse cursor works but everything else just causes wait icon to continually run) and only a *complete power down* by chassis power button or PSU switch will restore GPU-Z function.

Chassis reset switch will restart Windows, but attempting to restart GPU-Z will again freeze system at splash screen and sometimes gives the "could not load driver" error.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

how bout you see if you can get a screen shot of the error?


----------



## Arctucas (May 29, 2008)

Solaris17,

If that was directed to me; as I said, once the system locks up, I cannot open any other applications.


----------



## Arctucas (May 29, 2008)

Solaris17,

I managed to get a screenshot of the error:


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

kk thanks hmmm thats intresting its almost like the file that its dependent on is getting toasted from the temp folder
not loading correctly
trying to load the wrong path
or simply not their

i wish it said exactly which one but im sure this will help wizz thanks man.


----------



## W1zzard (May 29, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> -If there is no internet connetciton it takes too long to detect that.
> -GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3 does not have PCIEx 2.0 interface but GPU-Z reports as 2.0
> (Interesting that Everest also reports as 2.0 in one part, but in another it says 1.0)
> -It shows PCB temperature as 190 C . You know what happens at that degree
> ...



x16 2.0 @ x16 means card supports 2.0 and mobo not 2.0, so its not running in 2.0


----------

